# Which dtg printer can achieve the best result for this artwork?



## savas (May 11, 2007)

Hi Guys,
looking for your professional opinion.I have very similar designs , which i want to print on white t-shirts.Here some examples:
http://laboca.co.uk/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/LA_BOCA_OKI_NI_2.jpg
http://laboca.co.uk/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/LA_BOCA_OKI_NI_1.jpg
http://laboca.co.uk/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/LABOCA_MUSH.jpg

So what do you think, which is the best dtg printer for this job.Should i print with highest possible dpi ??
The goal is to achieve the best quality and vivid colours.Where i live ,i have access to brother gt782, freejet 330tx, the kiosk series, and some other brands.Obviously this is a small run of 20 t-shirts and i don't want to spend money to try all the dtg printers(everyone is praising his printer),hence the question.Looking for your professional,subjective opinion.

Greets Sava!!


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

savas said:


> Hi Guys,
> looking for your professional opinion.I have very similar designs , which i want to print on white t-shirts.Here some examples:
> [media]http://laboca.co.uk/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/LA_BOCA_OKI_NI_2.jpg[/media]
> [media]http://laboca.co.uk/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/LA_BOCA_OKI_NI_1.jpg[/media]
> ...




The best impartial way to find out the best machine for you is to send your artwork to the printer distributors and have them print sample shirts with the art for you. We always encourage our potential customers to do so and have no problem printing samples for them. All sellers should be able to do the same for you. You can then compare the sample prints and decide which you prefer.



_


----------



## janem (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi,

I agree. Get a sample before you have printed. 
I know my k3 can cope. But i should think most dtg would be able to do this. But make sure they can print white. As the one on black will need this. 
So it might rule out the brother ? Not sure on that


----------



## Digital Roots (May 16, 2011)

Ok I would say any dtg printer that prints on light and dark garments. But from the size on the mock up. It looks like most dtg printers dont print bigger than 12x18. You would have to look for a dtg printer with a large print area like us FRESHINK OUT OF CALIFORNIA. We have a 24x59 print area.Our standard jumbo print size is 18x24.

Good Luck 
-dtg joe


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Take a look at NeoFlex. I have not seen better.


----------

